# Crysis V/s Real Life



## tarey_g (Jun 7, 2006)

This is awsome , click thumbnail for the full image.

*img93.imageshack.us/img93/815/comparison018mx4df5yc.th.jpg


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jun 7, 2006)

holy cow!
that really redefines the concept of 'life-like graphics'.


----------



## Chirag (Jun 7, 2006)

Hell why I got my 6600gt now?  Now I won't be able to play crysis damn.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 7, 2006)

Koool.. 
the only artifical thing that stands out is the grass in the lower right screen


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jun 7, 2006)

HOLY ****! AMAZING! I knew that Crysis has that much similarlity to the real world. I don't know how but I will play the game for damn sure.


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 7, 2006)

What is the minimum sys req for CRYSIS...........I AM WAITING FOR IT


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 8, 2006)

The min sys req MAY BE of the foll order:

*3.2 GHz Intel Proc or equivalent

*1024 MB RAM (2048 if u r running VISTA)

*15 GB free HDD space

*Directx 10 Graphics card (Directx 9 cards will be supported but the game will lose most of its flava if it is run in Directx 9 mode ...)

*Windows Vista (with Dx10) or Windows XP (With Dx9.0c)

Note:
These r just my own logical speculations....

Regarding the graphics card, the real time game demo @ E3 2006 was run on a pair of 7800 GTXs in SLi mode emulating Directx 10 under Directx 9.0c and yielded 8-10 FPS in full quality mode with occasional frame freezing.... Now you may speculate about what grafix card requirements this game must have.

BUT again, as many gaming enthusiasts cannot afford top end grafix cards I think there will be some low to ultra low settings available within the game to incorporate support for persons with medium end rigs running Windows XP and cards like 6800 GT/Ultra.


----------



## Chirag (Jun 8, 2006)

Ahh Image opened in Opera. Crysis would be damn cool. Wish I could play it. Only the grass in last time is looking little fake. Otherwise its gr8.


----------



## montsa007 (Jun 8, 2006)

cool man unimaginable


----------



## sysrq (Jun 10, 2006)

*www.crysis-online.com/

all hell break loose!


----------



## sysrq (Jun 10, 2006)

Minimum Requirements

CPU: Athlon 64 3200+/Intel 5xx series
Graphics: Nvidia 6600/X800GTO (SM 2.0)
RAM: 768Mb/1Gb on Windows Vista
HDD: 6GB
Internet: 256k+
Optical Drive : DVD
Software: DX9.0c with Windows XP

They are simply estimates made by myself based on the factors mentioned above. The minimum requirements may drop a little below that, but I don't think you would want anyless than that by the time Crysis comes out. Also remember that CryEngine2 will be very scalable.
Recommended Requirements

CPU: Dual-core CPU (Athlon X2/Pentium D)
Graphics: Nvidia 7800GTX/ATI X1800XT (SM 3.0)
RAM: 1.5Gb
HDD: 6GB
Internet: 512k+ (128k+ upstream)
Optical Drive : DVD
Software: DX10 with Windows Vista


----------



## sysrq (Jun 10, 2006)

[!] They are simply estimates made by myself( site admin* not me) based on the factors mentioned above. The minimum requirements may drop a little below that, but I don't think you would want anyless than that by the time Crysis comes out. Also remember that CryEngine2 will be very scalable.[/!]


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 10, 2006)

Lets not get carried away. Unless you see an ingame video that looks like the above image, don't believe it. Still photos don't mean anything.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 11, 2006)

@drvarunmehta  , u should download and se the gameplay vids provided by Crytek and the vids of ppl playing this game in e3 , enough to believe


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 11, 2006)

Don't want to waste so much bandwidth, so I'll just take your word for it.


----------



## MegaD3th3K (Jun 11, 2006)

reminds me of dave...
yes im crazy


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 11, 2006)

> *3.2 GHz Intel Proc or equivalent
> 
> *1024 MB RAM (2048 if u r running VISTA)
> 
> ...



Thats so cheap ...

Anyway ... considering the fact that the X1900XTX can run it at 1600*1200 , hdr with maxed settings ... i'd say the min. requirements should be pretty much as follows :

CPU: A Pentium 2.4 GHz processor ,, or the Athlon equivalent and higher
Graphics: Any gpu supporting SM2.0 and above .. including FX5200 i think
RAM: 1 GB atleast ... this i can be sure of ... dynamic streaming requires even more ...

I think a pc with an Athlon64 3200+ with 1 GB of ram , along with a 6800GT should run it at pretty high settings (not uber high ofcourse) .... afterall .. the original Cryengine was highly compatible (it did run a Extreme Graphics accelerator) .... we can hope this to be higly compatible too .... scalability is surely a point of concern ...


Also .. the game is dated to release much before Vista .. and is supposed to use dx9.0c interface initially ,,, a later patch will upgrade it to dx10 after vista is officialy released ....


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 11, 2006)

deathvirus , farcry looks worthless on a 5200  .


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 19, 2006)

More Crysis v/s real life comparisions,holy sh*t . totally awesome

*img177.imageshack.us/img177/7592/environmentset1he3.jpg

*img177.imageshack.us/img177/8906/environmentset2fk5.jpg

*img166.imageshack.us/img166/4230/environmentset3df0.jpg

*img359.imageshack.us/img359/5438/environmentset4yc3.jpg

*img177.imageshack.us/img177/9088/environmentset5rj8.jpg

*img177.imageshack.us/img177/3283/environmentset6newdi8.jpg

*img359.imageshack.us/img359/8325/environmentset7nk9.jpg


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 19, 2006)

Great God! What are they going to do next? Beam us up to live in that virtual world? I swear we wont even notice the difference....not with what they are churning out now. God, I am so wish to live for another 70 years just to see what these guys come up with next.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 19, 2006)

Awesome,love crysis graphics. crytek rocks...


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 19, 2006)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Great God! What are they going to do next? Beam us up to live in that virtual world? I swear we wont even notice the difference....not with what they are churning out now. God, I am so wish to live for another 70 years just to see what these guys come up with next.



How old are u ctrl_alt_del ? after next 70 years the vibration of a gamepad will rattle my bones for sure  .


----------



## akshayt (Oct 19, 2006)

AFAIK all these screenies are of 1900xt/xtx in CF. The kind of min requirements you ppl are speculating are more than those of professionals who are speculating for something with decent detail and not exactly minimum. Here is what the system requirements maybe like:

Minimum:
Intel 2.4-2.8GHz hopefully without HT required
512MB-1GB RAM(1GB for Vista)
128MB SM 2.0 card, geforce 6600/6200 or higher
640x480 lowest-low

Minimum Recommended:
A64 @ 2-2.2GHz for 90nm CPUs, another 200MHz for 130nm CPUs, Intel 3.4-3.8GHz
1-1.5GB RAM
256MB Geforce 6800GT/7600GT
1024x768 med to low OR 800x600 med

Recommended:
Dual core recommended or atleast AMD 64 3800 or Intel 4.2GHz
2GB RAM
256MB-512MB Geforce Radeon X1800XT/Radeon 7900GT
1024x768 high to med

Near Full Experience:
Dual Core or AMD 64 3800 or Intel 4.2GHz, dual core strongly recommended
2GB or more RAM
1024x768 med to high or high or near MAX
Radeon X1900XT/Geforce 7900GTX

Full experience:
As above
2-3GB or more of RAM
Geforce 8600GT or better

In case you have single cores, reducing things like physics, sound etc a little may improve performance and make it playable.


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 19, 2006)

amazing images. will my 7600gs gpu handle this?
__________
amazing pics, pls lemme kno whether 7600gs gpu can handle this or not.


----------



## akshayt (Oct 19, 2006)

Yes, a 7600GS will be able to run it. However your rest of the system matters as well. On what settings exactly this card will be able to run the game, nobody knows. But I estimate that you should be able to manage around 800x600 low to med settings.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 19, 2006)

The game AFAIK has been hyped to death by now I guess.Just hope the bloody thing delivers.As soon as this game is out,I would mail my other request to Crytek team and plead to death to make them a realistic game based on the porn industry.......Bahhh......would die to see how these people would shift their realism out there. 

EDIT:Can we expect girls in bikini soaking the sun on this Crytek beaches?
DX10 POWER BABY!!!!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 19, 2006)

@tarey: Hah Hah! I am sure that the vibrations would help soothe my aching back by then, sort of a massage. As for the rattled fingers, I guess my job would have ensured that CTS takes care of these fingers.


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 19, 2006)

I Really hope Crysis will be better than FarCry in Gameplay.. I Really Hated the Trigen Levels in FarCry, had to FORCE myself to Finish the Game


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 19, 2006)

Do you think my 6800GS will be able to run this at 800X600/1024X768 low-medium settings? For rest of the system, refer my sig.

@ctrl_alt_del: You are an employee of CTS?


----------



## akshayt (Oct 19, 2006)

My advice to you would be to overclock your processor higher, atleast 2.4-2.5GHz and if possible 2.7-3.0GHz in case it can go that high. OC your card as far as it can go, I think you have already oced it. Get another GB of RAM.

Then you should definitely be in a position to play Crysis at 800x600 med and if we all are lucky then it just might hit the 1024x768 med range which I doubt though, however 1024x768 low to med seems likely as well. However there is more score with UT07 which you will manage 1024x768 MAX no AA no AF if you want decent performance or maybe a little lower, like high to very high for smooth performance, and if you bring it to around high or med to high then you may be ready for some really fast performance of maybe even 50-70FPS. Whereas 10x7 max or near max may just about yield around 30FPS.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 19, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> @ctrl_alt_del: You are an employee of CTS?



Nope, I belong to a rival s/w company. 

Btw, CTS = Carpal Tunnel Syndrome


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 20, 2006)

excuse me... is this a game for a super computer or somethin??? ...


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 20, 2006)

i wanna see this game killing x box 360 and ps3.


----------



## akshayt (Oct 20, 2006)

The game is PC exclusive. According to the developers the game is far too powerful for any consoles.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 20, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> The game is PC exclusive. According to the developers the game is far too powerful for any consoles.



And far too advanced for majority of mid-range PC's around the world...


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 20, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> The game is PC exclusive. According to the developers the game is far too powerful for any consoles.


wow, but what about sony's ranting about their ps3 having 8 cores and peak performance being close to one terflop? thas much higher than most pcs...


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 20, 2006)

jz2linkinpark said:
			
		

> wow, but what about sony's ranting about their ps3 having 8 cores and peak performance being close to one terflop? thas much higher than most pcs...


PS3 MAY Have a Powerful Processer, but Its GPU is based on "Modified" Nvidia G70 (Geforce 7). and it uses OpenGL API Instead of Microsoft DirectX.

And Crysis needs a Powerful GPU, so CPU Alone doesnt matter..


----------



## doom_marine (Oct 20, 2006)

My god wow is an understatement, phew. When can i get my hands on this game


----------



## akshayt (Oct 20, 2006)

I am waiting UT07 before Crysis:

1)Far better game.
2)Will atleast run maxed out settings even on mainstream cards like 6800Ultra single.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 20, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> I am waiting UT07 before Crysis:
> 
> 1)Far better game.
> 2)Will atleast run maxed out settings even on mainstream cards like 6800Ultra single.



what ut07 better than crysis...how do u know that..is it ur imagination


----------



## akshayt (Oct 20, 2006)

I prefer those kind of games to these kind of games. I would anyday prefer UT04 to FarCry, I don't like story based games as much.


----------

